# chins and piggies help



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm quite new to this and I really need some help, I've had a good experience with hamsters and recently got two guinea pigs and a pair of chinchillas. I changed my chins bathing sand to dust this week because I heard that the dust helps to make them cleaner and since I have a white chin who gets oily and dirty quite quickly I thought this would be a good idea. She loves going in it and it's really made a difference in her coat. The only problem is, since using this dust one of my piggies Theo is sneezing about once/ twice every day I don't have any other places my chins can take their baths (my parents don't want the dust going everywhere) and I've changed the bath to a more enclosed bath house so there is a limited amount of dust flying around but is there anything else I can do except go back to chin sand because this dust really seems to be doing her wonders I just don't want my guinea pigs suffering.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

move the piggies to a different room? dust is not suitable for use around other animals with sesative respitory tracts


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Thank so much! I've just asked my parents that but since we don't have room to move them anywhere else (they are in their own room they share with the chins) they've just aired out the room more and hoovered and dusted more is that okay? Also I've been using alfalfa king timothy hay for them all but it seems to be quite dusty too is there anyway I can remove the dust? Oxbow is pretty expensive and since they've had alfalfa king they refuse to eat anything else


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Lil Miss said:


> move the piggies to a different room? dust is not suitable for use around other animals with sesative respitory tracts


 Thank so much! I've just asked my parents that but since we don't have room to move them anywhere else (they are in their own room they share with the chins) they've just aired out the room more and hoovered and dusted more is that okay? Also I've been using alfalfa king timothy hay for them all but it seems to be quite dusty too is there anyway I can remove the dust? Oxbow is pretty expensive and since they've had alfalfa king they refuse to eat anything else Sorry about the above post being the same as this one


----------

